# Locating an officer and his son



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Hello,

I am a retired officer from AZ. Now working as a PI in Honolulu Hawaii. Am trying to locate two officers in MASS. I think both work for the same small town department. They are father and son. For privacy reasons, I can not get into details in an open forum, but I am trying to help one of thier family members stay out of trouble. I must find one or both of these officers to locate the other member of thier family.

Facts: 
1) looking to locate one or both related officers. Have information that these officers work for a small town department in MASS.
2) Need to get information from them as to the location of a family member who was recently (within the last nine months) discharged from the Navy 1 year from retirement in Ca. 
3) Once I contact the actual family member I am looking for, I can save them a lot of legal hassel and possibly jail.

You guys know your local resources...

Any help you may provide will be appreciated by both me and the family, I am sure.
If you can help, please leave an e-mail address or phone number you can be contacted at directly (work phone number is good) I know as a retired officer that we never gave out personal info unless we knew the people first hand.
E-mail can be sent to [email protected]

Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

lol, i bet he's looking to serve 'em w/ papers or something.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

jasonbr said:


> lol, i bet he's looking to serve 'em w/ papers or something.


This is not true...no paper serving..I refuse to do that stuff anyway....just investigations.
I suppose I can tell that it has to do with a civil matter that is going bad...someone is trying to make a criminal case out of it....I know (as a cop that we are all pretty synical...but I am just a retired cop trying to help out anoth cop family...so lets not turn a genuine effort into crap.

Thanks


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Uhhh yeah sure Magnum PI. Do your own skip trace work.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

spaygee, this is an open public forum which does not have any authentication system except via an active email account.

I hope NOBODY responds to this request. I'd personally be bullshit despite your intentions. Not necessarily at you for the request, but at the person who gave out personal information to an unverified source from a request over the internet.

If you are trying to help someone, go through another avenue.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

Thanks guys. 
take care.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

Crvtte65 said:


> spaygee, this is an open public forum which does not have any authentication system except via an active email account.
> 
> I hope NOBODY responds to this request. I'd personally be bullshit despite your intentions. Not necessarily at you for the request, but at the person who gave out personal information to an unverified source from a request over the internet.
> 
> If you are trying to help someone, go through another avenue.


You are right..no one should give out any direct info over the internes. I definitely agree but since you guys live on that side of the world, I was just looking for some resources that you mave have been aware of and I wasn't. No biggie. thanks.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

spaygee said:


> Now working as a PI in Honolulu Hawaii.





jasonbr said:


> lol, i bet he's looking to serve 'em w/ papers or something.


Dog the Bounty Hunter maybe??? :sq:

You know he got married the day after his daughter died from a rollover in a stolen vehicle? 8-[


----------



## federal officer (Jan 1, 2006)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Dog the Bounty Hunter maybe??? :sq:
> 
> You know he got married the day after his daughter died from a rollover in a stolen vehicle? 8-[


LOL you took the words right out of my mouth "the convict" Duane Chapman


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Hmm, if you know the family member and know they work for a "small town" department, just ask him. PI huh? If you were a retired cop or truley a PI you can use locate plus through your old agency to find them by name and date of birth, but you would have actually been a cop to use these resources. Probably a divorce lawyer trying to snoop around.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I think the guys you're looking for work in western ma. for Greenstone PD


----------

